# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Probleme me nisjen në Linux

## dea_alb

...Pershendetje!!
Para ca kohesh instalova red hat 7.2, po asnjehere nuk arrita dot te kaloja ne menyren grafike sepse asnje nga driverat qe ishin ne internet nuk ishte i pershtatshem per pllaken time video.Vendosa te kaloj ne red hat 8.0, dhe mendova te bej edhe njehere particionimet.Perdora Partition magic 8.0,( me perpara kisha instaluar boot magic).Bera nje particie 80 M ne fillim te diskut, dmth ne pjesen bootabile. Pasi partition magic mbaroi te gjitha veprimet mund te boot-oja ne windows.Cinstalova Boot magic dhe pas kesaj boot-imi m`u be i pamundur.Me dilte perseri mesazhi "GRUB....", dhe mendova mos duhet te cinstaloj GRUB...po se s`i behet kjo pune nuk e di :i ngrysur:  U mundova te riparoj windowsin me ane te cd te tij po s`ja dola dot mbane...pls a ka ndonje menyre te rikthehem tek windowsi qe kisha pa qene nevoja te formatoj dhe te instaloj perseri gjithe driverat dhe programet? (si zgjidhje provizore kam instaluar nje windows tjeter ne kompjuter) Dua te shtoj qe jam fillestare ne linux...

----------


## helios

Pershendetje Dea Alb...atehere persa i perket riparimit te "boot magic" nuk e njoh pasi perdor "LiLo",programin e Linux qe luan te njejtin rol te "Grub". Besoj se ne Linux arrin te hysh dhe te besh log-in,apo jo?Nese po,hyr si root,dhe provo te ekzekutosh grub-install. Po te them qe ne fillim qe une nuk i kam provuar keto,pasi perdor programin tjeter Lilo(po te perkthej manualin e grub,bej nje "man grub") Nese nuk ke sukses,dmth nese grub-install nuk gjen particionet e tua te Windows-it,atehere provo te shkosh ketu per me teper: http://www.gnu.org/manual/grub/html_mono/grub.html

Nese nuk arrin te nxjerresh gje ne drite,mos u merzit pasi i ka Linux keto :-) Fundja fare,provo te perdoresh LiLo. Bej nje "man lilo" ne fillim dhe ki durim dhe lexo manualin pasi te ndihmon shume.
Suksese dhe mos ngurro te pyesesh perseri.

----------


## regli

e ke bere pak lemsh
provo te instalosh redhat 8.0 ne nje particion tjeter nga ai i windowsit ne mbr (master boot record) do instalosh GRUB mundohu te ndjekesh instruksionet gjate instalimit, duke punuar vetem brenda particionit te percaktuar per linux dhe jo tek particioni ku ke windows. Menyre tjeter eshte te besh nje diskete bootimi nga partition magic ne nje compiuter tjeter.

----------


## Wordless

Problemi eshte qe Grub (bootloader) ka zevendesuar mbr (master
boot record). Per te restauruar MBR bej boot ne mode DOS (nga nje diskete ku duhet te kesh nje program standard te Windows qe quhet fdisk.exe). Kur te jesh ne DOS bej kete komande
A:\>fdisk /mbr pastaj Enter. 
Tani Grub eshte fshire dhe ne vend te tij eshte Bootloader-i i Windows-it. Bej reboot dhe normalisht duhet te dalesh ne Windows. 
Heren tjeter kur te insalosh linux, zgjidh Floppy per te insaluar Lilo-n apo Grub (bootloader-t standard te linux-it). Eshte menyra me e mire per te evituar problemet.

----------


## sircam

Pershendetje dea_alb!!!
Problemin tend e kam hasur edhe une kur instalova per here te pare Linux..
Nqs nuk e ke zgjidhur problemin une do te veproja keshtu!!!
1.Do te beja boot me diskete dos edhe do fshija komplet MBR me A:\>fdisk /mbr 
2.Do instaloja per siper Windows-it(ne kete rast  instalohen pa u fshire driverit edhe programet  ne partition).Me kete do fitonim ri regjistrimin e MBR te Windows-it .
3.Do instaloja prape RedHat edhe ne momentin e instalimit  te kerkohet cfare boot manager do instalosh 
LILO ,GROUB ose me boot disketa.Une do te zghidhja kete te fundit(boot me diskete) edhe do shpetoja edhe nga problemet e ardhshme psh instalimi i systemeve te tjera te Microsoft.
Ka edhe disa programe qe munden te mbajne Backup MBR nje nga keto eshte MBRtool.
Suksese ne pervojat e ardhshme ne Linux!!!

----------


## lor

Pershendetje, 




> Vendosa te kaloj ne red hat 8.0, dhe mendova te bej edhe njehere particionimet.Perdora Parti..[cut]


Zgjidhjen me te mire e kishe menduar ti vete: te kaloje ne RH 8.0 (tani me mire ne versionin 9.0) dhe nuk do te kishe pasur me probleme. Perse e le punen ne mes? Mjafton te harroje windows per 1/2 ore, instaloje Linux dhe, kur pc te rinisej do te gjeje gati dhe windows tek Grub (apo lilo).

Shpresoj qe e ke zgjidhur problemin...por heret e tjera mos nderprit asnjehere gjerat e filluar (pasi ndoshta s'do te kishe pasur as nevojen te  beje nje pyetje ketu)!

----------


## Produx

Une kam problem me startimin e Linuxit. 
Problemi eshte se pas startimit  paraqitet vetem 
*grub>*   
  Dhe ne vazhdim paraqitet mesazhi "Press Tab if you want to see more commands"
Dhe pas kesaj nuk mundem  te beje asgje.

----------


## altiX

> Une kam problem me startimin e Linuxit. 
> Problemi eshte se pas startimit  paraqitet vetem 
> *grub>*   
>   Dhe ne vazhdim paraqitet mesazhi "Press Tab if you want to see more commands"
> Dhe pas kesaj nuk mundem  te beje asgje.


Duhet të jeshë më konkret?
Cilin nga distributorët e Linuxit e ke instaluar?
Suse, Red Hat.....apo?

----------


## helios

> Une kam problem me startimin e Linuxit. 
> Problemi eshte se pas startimit  paraqitet vetem 
> *grub>*   
>   Dhe ne vazhdim paraqitet mesazhi "Press Tab if you want to see more commands"
> Dhe pas kesaj nuk mundem  te beje asgje.


Si nuk mund të bësh më asgjë?  Kur shtyp 'Tab', çfarë ndodh? Po kur shtyp "Enter"?  Më e rëndësishmja, të shfaqet lista e sistemeve operative?

Mund të jetë "problem" i GRUB-it, nëse asnjë Sistem Operativ nuk është zgjedhur për t'u nisur i pari, atëhere GRUB rri në pritje të një komande. Nëse të shfaqet lista me titujt e S.O. merr e shkruaj njërin (p.sh. "Linux Red Hat") aty tek rreshti "grub>" dhe shtyp "Enter".
Na thuaj nëse arrin të bësh gjë.

----------


## werewolf

nese nuk punon ashtu si tha helios, posto tabelen e particioneve te hdd ne forum (dhe ku montohen /root, dhe /boot), dhe ke distro perdor!
Per te bere boot ne linux provo njehere keto komanda:

>root (hd0,x)       // hd0, disku ku e ke instaluar linux, x numri i particionit (grub i fillon nga 0)              

>kernel  /path-i-kernel 
>initrd /path-i-initrd
>boot

pastaj mund te riinstalosh grub!
Keto jane shume te pergjithshme se varen nga tabela e particioneve qe ke, dhe versioni i linux!

----------


## Produx

Faleminderit per pergjigjjet. 
Me falni me te vertet ndoshta nuk kam qen edhe aq i qart ne parashtrimin e problemit por nuk jam edhe aq i familjarizuar me Linux-in. 
Une e kam te instaluar Radhat Linux 7.0
Startimi fillon keshtu *Grub stage 2.*0 dhe pastaj paraqitet *grub>* dhe komanda ne vazhdim *Pres Tab if you want to see more commands*  
Paraqiten disa komanda si* boot*  ,* halt*  ,* systemveryfy*, *load, kerne*
Une p.sh e shkruaj komanden *boot* pas kesaj paraqitet mesazhi *"You have to load kernel for booting"*

----------


## qoska

nqs ti do te heqesh qafe redhat eshte shume e thjeshte nqs ke win95-ME atehere mjafton nje bootdisk dhe fdisk /MBR nqs ke windows2000 e siper mjafton te startosh kompjuterin nga cd e instalimit te windowsit perkates kur te te pyesi ne fillim zgjidh recovery from console dhe aty perdor komandat fixmbr dhe fixboot dhe bej nje chkdsk /p dhe normalish ja ke hedhur dhe kompjuteri jot do te hapet ne windows direkte pastaj mund te instalosh redhat 8.0 ose ndonje me te fundit njesoj si te tjeret por qe te mos kesh me probleme te tilla te keshilloj te mos perdoresh boot manager te linux por ate te windowsit instuksionet se si mund ti gjesh ketu http://www.tprthai.net/bootmgr.htm.
Hajde futju punes tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Produx

Une së pari ju kërkoj falje për mënyrën e parashtrimit të problemit.Arsyeja ka qen se unë edhe nuk kam ditur se si ta paraqes një tem të re pasi jam antar i ri i forumit shqiptar. Besoj se më kuptoni për të gjitha keto .
Problemi im eshte keshtu pasi fillon me startu PC
Grub loading stage2  pas kesaj paraqitet
[*Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.
Anywhere else TAB list the possible completion of device/filename]
grub>*
Pasi te shtypet tasti TAB parqitet mesazhi
*Possible commands are : background blocklist boot bordercat chainloader cmp color configfile debug display displayapm displaymem embed find fireground fstest geometry halt help hedi opsprobe initrd install ioprobe kernel lock makeactivemap md5crypt module modulenounzip partnew partype password pause read reboot root rootnoverify savedefault serial setkey setup shade splashimage terminal testload testvbe unhide uppermem vbeprobe viewport
grub>*

----------


## altiX

Do të ishte ndoshta më mirë që problemin ta shtrosh pak më konkret.
Ka shumë distributor të Linuxit dhe jo të gjithë(mendoj klientët) shfrytëzojnë të gjitha edhe pse problemet janë relativisht të ngjashme.
Do ti parashtroj tri pyetje të cilat do të na ndihmojnë neve që eventualisht edhe të ndihmojmë.
1.A e keni  instaluar Linuxin në pllakën e përhershme apo në VMWare
2.Çfarë lloji(distributori) është
3.A keni edhe ndonjë particion tjetër ku e keni të instaluar windowsin apo ndonjë sistem tjetër operativ.

----------


## helios

Produx nuk i je përgjigjur ende të gjitha pyetjeve të mia.

Ndërkohë, pasi t'i jesh përgjigjur atyre më sipër, vazhdo me këto të tjerat (nëse ta mban  :ngerdheshje:  ).

Sa Hard-Disqe ke në kompjuter? Nëse ke më tepër se 1, ku po mundohesh ta instalosh Linux?
Nuk është se i ke ndryshuar vendet HD-eve??? (si pa dashje  :buzeqeshje:  )

Nëse nuk zgjidh dot gjë, të këshilloj një ri-instalim. Kam frikë se GRUB nuk arrin të gjejë imazhin e kernel-it. Do ishte mirë të gjeje një version më të hershëm të Red Hat-it për siguri. Edhe pse kjo varet nga "hardware" që ke ti. 

Përndryshe mund të provosh me një LiveCD. (mirëpo kjo do pak mund dhe djersë, po e them më tepër për njohuri).
Nëse arrin të gjesh Knoppix psh, do më bënte punë një kopje e /boot/grub/grub.conf dhe të dhënat e komandës 'cfdisk -P s /dev/hdx' (ku në vend të x-it do shkruash 'a' ose 'b', varet nga rradha e HD-ve, shpresoj të jenë IDE). Ah, komanda e mësipërme shkruhet pa thonjëzën '.

PS. Jemi 2 këtu në IRC (#alb-linux, irc.freenode.net) që po diskutojmë për rastin tënd  :buzeqeshje:  Nëse dëshiron mund të na gjesh duke klikuar këtu: http://www.alblinux.net/modules.php?name=Chat_Room

----------


## werewolf

nese e ke instaluar te hda linux, dhe e mban mend ku e ke instaluar linux(ne ca hda ) mund ta zgjidhesh (mundet..)
x:= zevendesoje me (particionin ku ke instaluar linux) -1 (grub fillon nga 0)(nese e mban mend ca numri kishe).
do te ishte mire te mbaje mend emrin e kernelit...po nejse ....
nga shell i grub bej keto komanda:

    root (hd0,x)          #thote ku e ke nstaluar linux, pak a shume  :buzeqeshje: 

tani duhet te karikosh imazhin e kernelit, qe normailsht ndodhet (ose ka nje 'symbolic link' ne /boot, nese  ke  particion me vete per /boot , atehere do specifikosh dhe particionin, pra do shtosh (hd0,y) ne fillim te path-it per te kernel image

   kernel /boot/emri-i-kernel
Mjafton te shkruash shkronjen/at e para te emrit dhe te shtypesh tab dhe ta ploteson emrin, zakonisht fillon me "ke" (dmth kernel-ver-..) ose b... (nese eshte bzImage...)
mund ti shtosh dhe opsione te tjera mbas emrit te kernelit (si psh root dir i linux) po besoj hapet dhe pa to.

per te karikuar initrd (ne gentoo te pakten duhet bere)
  initrd /boot/initrd-versioni

dhe ketu mjaftojne disa nga shkronjat e para dhe shtyp tab......

tani mjafton dhe nje komande, dhe nese nuk te ka dale ndo1 problem rruges, ben boot ne linux

boot

pastaj mund te ndryhosh grub.conf (ose ca emri ka, ne versionin tend te linux, po e gjen te /boot/grub/, dhe te shtosh keto komandat qe shkruajta me larte, pa te fundit)
dhe heres tjeter te hapet pa problem


per te bere boot ne win mjafton:
 root(hd0,0)
 chainloader +1
 makeactive
 boot



po nuk e bere dot me keto (qe duhet te punojne nese linuxi eshte gjalle akoma  :buzeqeshje:  ), riinstaloje prape, dhe me mire ndo1 version tjeter me te ri

----------


## Produx

Faleminderit per pergjigjjet. Së pari po u pergjigjem pyetjeve te helios.
Kur e shtypi tastin *Tab* paraqitn komandat qe i kam shenuar ne skjarimin e fundit, kurse kur e shtypi tastin *Enter*  vetem perseritet:
*grub>
grub>*
d.m.tn sa here qe e shtyp tastin Enter perseritet *grub>, grub>*  etj.
Po ashtu e kam shkruar edhe *Red hat Linux*  Por paraqitet mesazhi "Command isn't correct"
Pastaj kam vazhduar me sugjerimet e werefolf, por une nuk e di path-in e kernelit. Si mund ta gjej ?
Kurse sa i perket linuxit e kam te instaluar RadHat Linux 7.2.
Kurse sa iperket pyetjeve te altiX. Ne pc eshte i instaluar vetem linux-i d.m.th nu ka tjeter sistem operativ te instaluar.
Perseri po pergjigjem ne pyetjet e fundit te helios. Ne PC kam te instaluar vetem nje hard disk dhe eshte IDE.
Dhe nuk eshte me  *VMWare*.

----------


## werewolf

besoj se do e kesh te hda1 kernel, ose nese ke swap aty do jete ne hda2.
provo komanden :
   root (hd0,0)
pas ekzekutimit te kesaj komande do te dalin disa info, si psh tipi i particionit qe zgjodhe si root. nese thote qe eshte ext2, ext3 ose reiserfs (sbesoj ta kesh ndryshe), atehere eshte ok.
nese te thote unknown ose dicka tjeter, mund te jete swap space (nese ke nje te tille) particioni i pare , dhe duhet te provosh me 
root (hd0,1)

x me poshte zevendesoje me 0 ose 1 (varet nga rezultati me larte)
per pathin e kernelit, nuk eshte shume problem, se (duhet te)ndodhet te direktoria /boot
 ka dy mundesi:
nese /boot  e ke particion me vete atehere mjafton:
  kernel (hd0,x)/emri-i kernelit

nese nuk ke particion me vete per boot provo:
 kernel (hd0,x)/boot/emri-i-kernelit

nese nuk e di e ke apo jo particion me vete boot, provoji te dyja  :buzeqeshje: , kush do punoje

 per emrin e kernelit nese nuk e di, lexo te postimi qe bera para ketij.....

per initrd :

nese /boot  e ke particion me vete atehere mjafton:
  initrd (hd0,x)/initrd-versioni

nese nuk ke particion me vete per boot provo:
 initrd (hd0,x)/boot/initrd-versioni

ska problem nese nuk di versionin e initrd, mjaftojne shkruaj disa nga shkronjat e para te initrd dhe shtyp tab ta kompletoje vete....
pastaj ngel vetem :

boot

----------

